# Sobre los amplificadores Fahey.



## danielfer23 (Dic 8, 2009)

deejayaustin dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Acabo de adquirir un par de campanas de leea y se la lleve al señor roberto, lo que queria saber de cuantos litros tiene que ser la caja, el modelo es un bf400 en 15 pulgadas, eran rango extendido pero le dije que me los arme como woofer, tienen una bobina de 3 pulgadas, creo que son de los años 50 o 60...
> 
> ...


el bf400 no creo que sea tan viejo pero bueno.
la consulta es esta que tal anda el fahey? busque info en Internet y hay opiniones muy dispares. tenes forma de sacarle fotos internas al ampli? estábamos por diseñar algo del sitio, pero ando con muy poco tiempo y a ese ampli esta muy barato.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 8, 2009)

danielfer23 dijo:


> la consulta es esta que tal anda el fahey? busque info en Internet y hay opiniones muy dispares. tenes forma de sacarle fotos internas al ampli?


Por acá podés ver un poco, para no desvirtuar este tema.

Saludos


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 8, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Por acá podés ver un poco, para no desvirtuar este tema.
> 
> Saludos



ok. disculpas pasa que no encontré fotos internas


----------



## deejayaustin (Dic 9, 2009)

danielfer23 dijo:


> ok. disculpas pasa que no encontré fotos internas





ese ampli es una masa, suena muy bien, y lo de las fotos veo si las puedo sacar, cuando lo fui a buscar el señor fahey lo estaba terminando de armar, yo recomiendo ese ampli, yo tambien lei lo que dicen en internet sobre el para mi nada que ver es una persona muy amable, es un capo,  al ampli lo estoy usando con una guitarra kramer y una yakinowa strato, y encima con los parlantes de roberto... no hay mas nada para decir...

saludos


----------

